# Amazon Flex Orange County?



## UberHayden (Dec 29, 2014)

Anyone here anything?


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

??


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

Which OC are we talking about, the one in California or Florida? And, what are you mean by 'anything' UberHayden
PS: I'm an Californian.


----------



## UberHayden (Dec 29, 2014)

I am in OC, California and was wondering if there are any openings or experiences yet


----------



## i3nikz31 (Dec 17, 2016)

I signed up for Flex 3 weeks ago. I live closer to Anaheim but was only able to select Irvine. Finally got a 4 hr block for tomorrow.


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

i3nikz31 said:


> I signed up for Flex 3 weeks ago. I live closer to Anaheim but was only able to select Irvine. Finally got a 4 hr block for tomorrow.


The warehouse in Anaheim, actually in Buena Park. . However, glad that you have found block, I rarely hear anything from Irvine, but one thing for sure it's Prime Now warehouse. . And, personally, I think 4-hours block is Prime, correct?


----------



## i3nikz31 (Dec 17, 2016)

RGV said:


> The warehouse in Anaheim, actually in Buena Park. . However, glad that you have found block, I rarely hear anything from Irvine, but one thing for sure it's Prime Now warehouse. . And, personally, I think 4-hours block is Prime, correct?


Lol I guess Anaheim sounds better? Yeah I'm glad I checked the app just in time to book it. There's a lot of helpful and informative posts here although I haven't read much about Irvine. I'll see how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

Are you will to tap for 6 hours straight for blocks? Because thats how hard it is in Irvine.


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

iyengar said:


> Are you will to tap for 6 hours straight for blocks? Because thats how hard it is in Irvine.


Is Irvine that random? Btw, iyengar which are the farthest place have you go when delivering for Irvine?


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

RGV said:


> Is Irvine that random? Btw, iyengar which are the farthest place have you go when delivering for Irvine?


Usually it is within 30 miles radius. I have been to Belmont shore,Long beach to Anaheim Hills to Dana Point to Ladera Ranch


----------



## Animal (Feb 4, 2017)

Does anyone know what the address is for the Irvine Flex Warehouse and what the Amazon code is for it? I want to see if it is closer to me than the Carlsbad Flex Warehouse?


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

Animal said:


> Does anyone know what the address is for the Irvine Flex Warehouse and what the Amazon code is for it? I want to see if it is closer to me than the Carlsbad Flex Warehouse?


Irvine location is Prime Now Delivery, code name UCA4.
Physical Address: 2006 McGaw Ave, Irvine, CA 92614.


----------



## Animal (Feb 4, 2017)

Thank you very much RGV!


----------

